# Does my dog like agility? I just can't tell.



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been taking agility classes with my Dutch Shepherd, and he does very well. However, when I took my Belgians to agility classes, they were super enthusiastic and it was very obvious to me that they *loved* agility, and not just because of the food. 

For example, one day I had both Belgians with me at the club. I wasn't training, but the equipment was all set up. I let them go in the ring and both ran at the same time to the a-frame and raced up it. 

My Dutch Shepherd acts like the too cool teenager who doesn't want anybody to know what he is thinking. We do our sequence of obstacles, then he grins at me and says, "Where's my food."

Don't let anybody tell you Dutchies are like Belgians, because mine sure aren't. 

Anybody else have a dog that's just "too cool for school"?


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

My dog teddy loves agility but i know a way to help. When you walk in the the agility course get really excited. Get him even more excited before a run. bring a favorite toy, show him the toy but don't let him have it. Make getting the toy a big deal but still don't give the toy to him. Before you put him in a start line stay jump around and say "are you ready," over and over in a crazy excited voice. Once he gets excited give him a favorite treat. Make him sit and give him another treat for sitting. Also when he does something good during the course like getting the contact or a perfect serpentine, treat him in the middle of the course. Only at the end will he get his toy. keep playing with him while your waiting in line for your turn at class as a big reward. If your practicing at home when he completes the course play with him for like 5 minutes. If i were you i would do agility at the most every other day. you can even go longer. This will make him more desperate to do agility. Hopes this helps!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We can make something ok fun become really fun...teddy has good suggestions and I'd just add that if there is a favorite tug toy to add into the training as a reward, that also works well!


----------



## Gunnstar (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree, you can make it fun and increase his enthusiasm. as long as he likes it now, use toys, tugs. I have always been silly, excited with my girl. And it worked, even a little too much  At over 7 years old, she's very excited and eager to go. Now some of that is her nature, but a lot was developed with play, toys & training.


----------

